# Kitchen Renovation



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

My husband and I just moved into a new house 5 months ago, and we decided to remodel the 40+ yrs old kitchen. Here's the kitchen layout and some photos.





Since the whole kitchen was gone with all appliances. We bought the new set to suit our need. We decided to go with a 30" induction cooktop, two convection ovens, all fridge and all freezer.

The kitchen concept is a contemporary style--sleek and clean looking. We chose the white cabinets with dark wood floors, and dark grey marble for the countertop. The construction started 3 days ago. They knocked down the kitchen and the wall between the kitchen and dinning room to open up the space. It'll take about 3 months to finish. We'll give an update if you guys are interested.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's my new kitchen.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

looks good.  How do'you'like the induction?  What wattage are the burners?  Any special features?


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

I like that the induction zones transfer heat to the cookware very fast. There're no open flames and the surface remains cool to the touch where the magnetic isn't activated. There're 2x3200W wit booster, 1x1400W and 2x1.8KW.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'll replace my current gas stove with induction when its time. I've been very impressed with the stand alone induction cooktops.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

After 3 yrs, I replaced the back door with a bi-fold door that can be open all the way to one side.





  








DSC_0139.JPG




__
bonbini


__
Dec 18, 2014












  








DSC_0164.JPG




__
bonbini


__
Dec 18, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just noticed a few things about this very old thread. one, the appliances what brand and models did you go with? This looks like you designed the kitchen for teaching classes is that correct? It is easy to miss but the flat screen tv is a nice touch on the back wall. Lastly what type of flooring did you use?


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Nicko. I designed the kitchen based on teaching. I focused on functionality first, then got all the appliances that fit my vision and budget. I've always loved the look of a sleek minimalist kitchen. The ultimate in minimalism is to get rid of the visual clutter.  So all appliances are kind of blend into surroundings.

Built-in all refrigerator and built-in all freezer are Frigidaire professional. They fit perfectly with the cabinets. The white convection ovens that blend into white cabinets came from Ikea. The induction cooktop also came from Ikea, it blends so well into granite countertop. There is no open flame on an induction cooktop, so I don't have to worry that someone will get burn while I'm teaching the class. 

These appliances are practical and inexpensive. They are mid-range appliances. 

I have to admit that a kitchen remodeling was one of scariest projects I've done. I wanted it to look great now and still look great in the next 15-20 yrs. So far, I'm very happy with everything. 

Oh, I use engineered hardwood floors for my kitchen.


----------

